# Starting a Comic



## Khim (Jul 3, 2008)

I want to start with a comic ive been working on. But first of all i want to know how does it work, where to print, like comics such as Circles or Heat and many others. How? if im not being specified plz tell me


----------



## AntiHero (Jul 3, 2008)

Is this a comic that is ready to be printed, or in some rough stages?  Once you're ready to print, you can do it in several different ways,

1) lulu.com, a publishing site that I have used for a small book.  It ended up looking pretty nice, but you need to have everything on the computer, ready to go in their format and it's pretty expensive.

2) zine format, probably the cheapest way.  Just print a bunch of copies off on a printer, fold it in half (you'd have to work out the page format for this, which would be pretty tough), staple it, and sell (or give) it to people and bookstores that sometimes host independent zines. You can probably check this out online.

3) Find a publisher, most difficult.  This can best be done by forcing your way into the world of comics, go to conventions, hand out your zines there, make a webcomic and give it tons of shameless plugs in hope of getting noticed.  


First thing first though, get it all done, maybe take a class or study comics, make it look (and read) good!  If there's anything else you want to know, or I didn't answer your questions very well, let me know!


----------



## Khim (Jul 3, 2008)

thnx 4 de info =)


----------



## fruitcake (Jul 3, 2008)

Not something I really know much about, but if I were you, I would try contacting contacting the folks at Sofawolf Press or Rabbit Valley to see what services they offer in regards to publishing.

Or, you could just go straight to the source and send a message to the creator of _Fur-Piled_ or someone else who has gotten their comic published and see how they did it.


----------



## Khim (Jul 3, 2008)

wait, isnt the fur-piled a webcomic?


----------



## fruitcake (Jul 3, 2008)

Khim said:


> wait, isnt the fur-piled a webcomic?


Originally, yes... but it is now available in print from SofaWolf Press.


----------

